# Hoplo or Flagtail catfish .. WHY AREN'T THEY AVAILABLE!



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been having fun with my new 100gallon setup, been adding semi aggressive cichlids, and oddballs and catfish.. To complete the community I really want to get some Flagtail, Porthole and Hoplo catfish but I haven;t been able to find either at any fish stores.. Any catfish enthusiast know when they become available or have any they'd like to sell right now?


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

The Menagerie has many. But they are all very tiny. You would need to grow them out.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Because they are not in season, and now they are! You can find large pieces in various GTA stores.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

John_C said:


> I've been having fun with my new 100gallon setup, been adding semi aggressive cichlids, and oddballs and catfish.. To complete the community I really want to get some Flagtail, Porthole and Hoplo catfish but I haven;t been able to find either at any fish stores.. Any catfish enthusiast know when they become available or have any they'd like to sell right now?


Some Hoplo at Pet Paradise in London if you're up for a drive


----------

